# Just caught a wild cat.



## thecatsmeow (Mar 11, 2005)

I posted this in the Behavior section, but I really need a reply soon, so I'm posting here too. I caught this cat today that I've been feeding for about a month. I had my heart set on him from the first time it started getting cold outside. He's full-grown but only about four pounds at the most.  He wandered into the house for some food today and I shut the back door on him. I know it sounds easy, but I've been waiting for the right moment to do this for who knows how long (he's earned the name Gingerbread Man for this reason). Right now, he's in the bathroom, probably wondering what we're going to do to him. I'm working on desensitizing him to my touch, so is hubby. Any advice on what to do is greatly appreciated, particularly from animal behaviorists. I also need to know if I am doing the right thing by taking him in. I know I can't take him to an animal shelter because he's wild; they'd put him down in a heart-beat. Any stories on rehabilitated wild cats would help a lot. Thanks.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Please don't spam the same topic.
Post just once.


----------

